# need help with a track plan



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guy's well ive been doing some research and some major thinking on what i really want to build. I have decided on a shelf switching layout in a l shape one leg will be 8 feet long and 2 feet wide the other will be the same width and 6 feet long. scale is ho scale roadnames i want to run are norfolk souther and interchange traffic with csx and bnsf. i want to be able to use big road power as switcher's what i like so number six turnout's all around. Now my question is can someone help me out with a track plan for this layout cabledawg i need you help on this one please and anyone else who want's to draw up something thank's L.F.B.


----------



## log0008 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds like its about the same size as my layout! Mine is based on MRR's Bay junction but built in a smaller size , there are a few pics at my site, link bellow.

My layout is a NS & CSX junction


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

There are alot of resources here online for a track plan, MR Mag's website has alot to look through. Once you find one you like then try fitting it in your footprint by suing a program like XtrkCAD or one of the other track design software programs to help you plan better. 

Also make a list of things you cant live without and things that would be nice to have but if you cant that is ok too.

What I said above is how I go about building a new track plan

Massey


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay thank's yall massey ill give the list of stuff atry here in a bit. loooo8 i couldnt' find any pictures of you layout anywhere on that site could you post a link to them please. 

lets' see 
1 the layout size is and can be no bigger is 2 feet wide on both short sides and 8 feet on the long sides it's basically a piece of plywood ripped in half.
2 it has to accomadate lare mainline engine's. 
3 the industries that have to be there are coal lumber and grain im open to suggestions' on other industrie's
4 dcc will used on this layout. 
5 bridge over some type of water feature.
want a mountain but dont'e nessicaerly haveot have it.
want engine servicint faccilite's but not neessecary. 
would like maybe a food proccesing plant where bulk food product come in and the frozen finishted stuff goes out by rail.
that's pretty much it does this help some and ive tried lookign through the mr stuff it wont' let me cause im not a member of model railraoder and prefer not to be cause i cant' read the print in the magazine's hope all this helps you help me figure out and the stuff with number's is what has to be there.


----------



## log0008 (Jun 5, 2010)

here are a few! Only just starting so not many pics yet! http://themodeltrainforum.freeforums.org/my-layout-csx-ns-part-2-t89.html


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Do up a quick sketch in paint since I'm not quite following your dimensions. I have an idea but I'd hate to get everything drawn up only to have used the wrong dimensions (it wouldnt be the first time)


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

little fat buddy said:


> lets' see
> 1 the layout size is and can be no bigger is 2 feet wide on both short sides and 8 feet on the long sides it's basically a piece of plywood ripped in half.


So it's basically a 2x8 layout? I kept re-reading it and that's what I'm seeing. Or maybe I'm way off...........


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

no it's two 2x8 piece's put toghter as an l shape. is what it is. sorry if i had you confused.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah gotcha. I'll get right on it :thumbsup:


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

thank's dude you the man with the plan no pun intended. thank's again for the help zach.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

This is just a preliminary layout. I have a better on in mind with the CSX/BN interchanges along the back walls and using crossovers to access those from the NS track. Surprisingly, I was able to fit alot on here with all the goofy angles I used and it is a good switching layout. I was messig around with it in Trainplayer and realized after the first version that I needed a runaround, so I completely redid the whole thing and this is what I came up with.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

that is pretty good wouldnt' mind seeing the other one you are talking about with the cross over's and such thank's zach.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll get it done tomorrow. I was trying to keep the CSX and BN tracks seperated and have the NS run between them, but it takes up too much space with "dead" track. My other idea should let you have a small consist on the CSX/BN mainlines and just shunt the cars onto the NS tracks via the crossovers. That's the idea anyways


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok I love this one so much more. As I said before, you can cheat and use the CSX/BNSF mainlines to hold a small consist of cars as you switch them in/out of the NS tracks and sidings. Still pretty cramped, but should be a good little switching layout. I made the runarounds on the CSX/BNSF lines so you can position the loco where you need it before moving onto the NS lines. Each of the spurs should hold a SD60 and two standard length cars. If you get into the longer stuff like intermodal or the big 80' boxcars and such, you'll only have room for the loco and one car. Additionally, if you ever want to extend the layout, the mainlines run right to the far edges so all you'd have to do is straighten the NS lines and add more table/shelf :thumbsup:


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

dude i love that one you nailed it bro exactley what i wanted in a layout.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

It is a fun little layout, probably one of my better shelf ones. I really wish I had money to build all these layouts I design, but if I ever do, this would be first on my list just due to the small size but vast switching opportunites.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah it's very very nice when i get started ill post plenty of pictures. of it and i will eventually when i get it done to a pint of scenery eveyrehwere ill take some op's vid's of it.


----------

